# Como reparar termostato de pava eléctrica mega express mod



## Guillermo prado (Oct 29, 2016)

Como puedo arreglar el termostato de una pava eléctrica mega expresa mod.ME-619 1850-2200w corta antes de tener temperatura el agua ...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 29, 2016)

Y, ¿cuanto es el tiempo que permanece encendida?

Yo encontré una que cortaba inmediatamente, y no era termostato, era la fuente capacitiva.

Cambio de capacitor de poliester, y a calentar.


----------

